# gaming on Cape Cod



## gazzafizza (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm looking for people to play D&D with on Cape Cod. Just moved here and don't really know anyone, but still want to play! I searched for fellow gamers, but I can only find results from 2008 or earlier. I find it hard to believe that nobody on the Cape plays D&D, so I'm giving this a shot.

I've only played 3.5 before, but I'm willing to try 4th ed if that's what's out there.


----------



## fatfaceandy (Jul 8, 2010)

*cape cod gaming*

welcome to the cape !!!!!!!! every tuesday at 430 we  meet up at Gameknight in barnstable off of 6a for d&d its open game if you want more info hit me up on facebook or at bluedemon70@gmail.com


----------

